# Order of the Sacred Rose (WIP)



## WNxSightless (Jun 14, 2008)

Edit: Does this forum have spoiler tags? I would like to enclose the pictures so the post isn't so long..

I decided that notating the construction of my new army would help me in correcting mistakes and improving my methods... so why not share the fun?

Im going for a fairly troop heavy pure sisters of battle army modeled after the order of the sacred rose.











Some new sisters, without backpacks, ready for priming...










A sister after I finished all the fortress grey washes...


----------



## cco12 (Jun 30, 2008)

smart choice for special weapons try flamers against infantry and exorcists for vehicular support


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Woot, love the Sisters so I will follow this one for sure.


----------



## WNxSightless (Jun 14, 2008)

oh man the mods are watching... better get to work


----------



## WNxSightless (Jun 14, 2008)

Heres after a layer or two of the second wash... the name of this paint was lost to the sands of time =/

(1 more wash and details then I'm done with this squad!)


----------



## Recluce (Jul 20, 2008)

So, you are doing fortress grey washes to get a little shading into the cracks and crevices? Then you'll go over it again with white? I would love to see one of these when done, I have some figs with white armor I need to paint.


----------



## WNxSightless (Jun 14, 2008)

Holy belated projects batman!

Making a big push with these sisters in the next few weeks... expect an update with these footsloggers, a jump cannoness converstion and notes on the construction of an exorcist (they came with no instructions! Took me an hour to figure out where all the pewter bits go.)

Edit: also even though the dice gods frown with displeasure upon unpainted units, my sisters have come in 3rd (twice) in my local tourney. Hopefully with details and basing I'll see a few more 6's on those rending rolls.


----------



## chaplin_magnus (Oct 1, 2007)

nuns with guns are very cool, have played against a few SOB armies. they can ruin your day if you dont watch out. keep it up cant wait to see more.


----------

